# Fastener recommendation



## dan_s (Jan 30, 2012)

I have been replacing a lot of exterior trim lately for a few painting crews before they paint. Most houses here are either 1x cedar or 1x smartside, with the occasional 5/4 or 2x rough sawn. Currently I use a pneumatic bostitch coil siding nailer. I usually shoot 2 3/16 Stainless rings for the cedar and galv ring for the smartside (I believe it is a 7d nail). Most of these jobs are just a few boards and I want to go cordless for a faster set up and tear down. I have all dewalt cordless tools and am starting to move over to 60v. I like to stay dewalt, I have a paslode finish nailer, but it does not like the cold and I seem to have trouble with it every 4 month.

My question is two fold, have the dewalt nailers come along where they are mostly reliable. And 2, what size nail gun should I be using for 1x. Could I get away with a 15 gauge nailgun. I would still need to check if I can get a stainless steel fastener in that size. I know they make stainless that fits the cordless framer, and that could be an option. Just figure I could use a 15 for exterior and interior trim.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

All we use for 1x trim are French head/trim head screws. 2.5" or 2".

There's nothing quite like it to suck that trim board in tight. Up in this climate, nails work themselves loose all the time 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I do lots of trim repair. 










I like these because you can sink them then back them out and they pull the board up. Perfect for aligning window trims. little bitty hole. I only use the 3 1/8”.

They also work great for hanging prehung exterior doors. I shoot them behind the weather stripping and don’t worry about filling the holes. 

I use 15 gauge stainless brads on other things, but not trims. Dewalt 15 gauge 20v very reliable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hitachi has a cordless 15ga. and I get SS nails for it here.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

If you have Dewalt, and are just doing small one man jobs, get the cordless compressor, then all of your guns become essentially cordless.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Hitachi cordless 15 ga will not sink nails in 1x smartside let alone 5/4 smartside. Doubtful the dewalt will either.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> I do lots of trim repair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use those all the time Especially when putting on PVC boards. I have seen guys use finish nailers before , never works out good here ,they pull out.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I've gone to screws in most of my exterior trim these days.

I think with the way quickly grown lumber is, nails just don't hold. Also, with some trims, the wood isn't hard enough to catch the small heads and it doesn't suck it down.

If they made a collated trim screw gun, that would be killer.



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I've gone to screws in most of my exterior trim these days.
> 
> I think with the way quickly grown lumber is, nails just don't hold. Also, with some trims, the wood isn't hard enough to catch the small heads and it doesn't suck it down.
> 
> ...


I would buy two of those in ten seconds flat. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm starting a 500 foot long fence Wednesday that will require driving more than 1500 trim Screws into 2x2s. I'd kill for a collated trim screw gun for my crew. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

onmywayup said:


> I'm starting a 500 foot long fence Wednesday that will require driving more than 1500 trim Screws into 2x2s. I'd kill for a collated trim screw gun for my crew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


https://www.nailgundepot.com/7-x-2-trim-head-deck-screw-305-stainless-2-square-details.html#

https://www.nailgundepot.com/quikdrive-pro250g2m25k-112-212-kit-details.html

https://www.nailgundepot.com/quikdrive-pro300sm25k-wood-decking-kit-112-to-3-details.html


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

onmywayup said:


> I'm starting a 500 foot long fence Wednesday that will require driving more than 1500 trim Screws into 2x2s. I'd kill for a collated trim screw gun for my crew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


:thumbsup:


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

I've got one of those
Different brand. But same idea.

No Bueno for this application. Screws like That would split half the 2x2s unless we predrilled, which kinda defeats the purpose. Have to be smaller diameter trim screws.

I need a gun that drives collated trim screws. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So my post is invisible?


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Leo G said:


> So my post is invisible?


No. Your post appeared to show screws with bigger heads on them. Pretty hard to tell, even zoomed in.

Those are trim screws? As in... T-10 or sq1 size heads? 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Where did you get that setup? 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

onmywayup said:


> No. Your post appeared to show screws with bigger heads on them. Pretty hard to tell, even zoomed in.
> 
> Those are trim screws? As in... T-10 or sq1 size heads?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Guess not

#7 x 2", Trim Head Deck Screw, 305 Stainless, #2 Square


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

onmywayup said:


> I've got one of those
> Different brand. But same idea.
> 
> No Bueno for this application. Screws like That would split half the 2x2s unless we predrilled, which kinda defeats the purpose. Have to be smaller diameter trim screws.
> ...


 Those are screws are for CFS and ½" ply but grabber makes screws for almost every application. That's a Grabber Super Drive we use them hard out here. It's one of the best.
http://www.grabberman.com/CatBrowse...=+L2P3MIyRNPZk0xBscqzuiavQru1HOGaJUoC8ss13/8=


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

onmywayup said:


> I would buy two of those in ten seconds flat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk




If it was cordless and yellow, I would.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

onmywayup said:


> I'm starting a 500 foot long fence Wednesday that will require driving more than 1500 trim Screws into 2x2s. I'd kill for a collated trim screw gun for my crew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk




When doing 2 x 2 balusters, I’ll start the deck screws with a hammer.

It starts them all uniform and you never drop any while trying to start them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

